# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Brazilian President Bolsonaro rejects virus lockdown, calls it  "mass confinement".

## unknown

Brazilian President Bolsonaro rejects virus lockdown, calls it "mass confinement".




> Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro has repeatedly dismissed the coronavirus as a "little cold" and urged residents to keep the country's economy going, even going so far as to tell his supporters why he's against lockdown: "We're all going to die one day."
> 
> Bolsonaro, who is often compared to President Donald Trump, upped the ante Sunday on his downplaying of the pandemic, capping weeks of spats with state governors demanding nationwide quarantine orders. The Brazilian Health Ministry reported 3,904 confirmed cases of coronavirus and 114 deaths related to its disease, COVID-19. The Brazilian president was widely criticized for holding a handshaking meet and greet with his supporters on March 15 and recently referred to self-quarantine orders in other countries as "mass confinement."
> 
> "The virus is here, we're going to have to confront it. Confront it like a man, not a boy!" Bolsonaro told supporters outside his residence Sunday, according to the Associated Press. "We're all going to die one day."
> 
> In a national television address last week, Bolsonaro also accused the country's news media of over-hyping the spread of the virus. "Most of the media has been countervailing," he said. "They spread the sensation of dread, with their flagship the high number of victims in Italy. The perfect scenario to be used by the media to spread hysteria."

----------


## AngryCanadian

Bolsonaro  seems to be  doing something idiotic

----------


## dannno

> Bolsonaro  seems to be  doing something idiotic


Idiotic? Not following all of the deep state propaganda? Following the advice of Ron Paul and mises institute?

We already had an article on here yesterday about how they are admitting the fatality rate is much lower than they initially calculated. They were saying 1-4% before, but like I said they weren't accounting for the people who didn't get tested because they were asymptomatic, didn't have bad symptoms or were unable to get tested. 

Now the experts are admitting they weren't accounting for that, and are putting it closer to .6% fatality rate. But that would assume that 25-50% of the people who get it are getting tested.. I think realistically it could be closer to 5-10%, which would mean the fatality rate would be pretty comparable to the flu. It's just that when people do get it, and have a bad reaction, it seems to be much worse than the normal flu. It also seems to be more contagious. 

Quinine is extracted from the bark of a tree that is native to South America. I'm pretty sure that may be effective against the virus since it seems to be related to chloroquine and the safer version hydroxychloroquine. Brazil should be able to get some of that stuff pretty quick if they need it.

Shutting down the economy kills people, too.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro [told] his supporters why he's  against lockdown: "We're all going to die one day."

----------


## Todd

> 


Ok...Him first.  Show us by example great leader.

----------


## Ender

> Brazilian President Bolsonaro rejects virus lockdown, calls it "mass confinement".


GOOD- a leader with common sense!

----------


## dude58677

> GOOD- a leader with common sense!


Yep! Tell that to the State Governors.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Ok...Him first.  Show us by example great leader.


Oh, he will. Sooner or later. he will ...

----------


## Working Poor

> Quinine is extracted from the bark of a tree that is native to South America. I'm pretty sure that may be effective against the virus since it seems to be related to chloroquine and the safer version hydroxychloroquine. Brazil should be able to get some of that stuff pretty quick if they need it.
> 
> Shutting down the economy kills people, too.


As some of you may know I have a lot of ties to Brazil. The people I know all say that too many people will die if they can't work in Brazil. There are many poor people that live hand to mouth there. They do use natural medicine more there so they probably will use quinine as a prophylactic and to heal the sick. It will be interesting to hear how the folks in Brazil are doing. My son has many relatives there and hears from them often.

----------

